# fragen zu openoffice

## pieter_parker

wo stelle ich im openoffice excel die rechtschreibkorrektur aus ?

----------

## saturday

In der Symbolleiste die Schaltfläche "Automatisch prüfen" deaktivieren. Bei mir ists die 10. von links.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke, funktioniert

----------

## franzf

Ist "openoffice excel" irgend was neues?

----------

## pieter_parker

was kann ich tun das sich das oo tabellenprogramm nicht immer schliesst wenn ich etwas makiert habe und es mit der maus verschieben will

das nervt gewaltig weil ich nicht alle paar sekunden abspeichere und dann immer die ganze arbeit einfach weg ist

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Bug pieter_parker.

Ich vermute das es entweder sehr viel ist das du da kopieren möchtest und es beim Verschieben an einer Stelle zu einem Fehler kommt weil die "Zwischenablage" zu klein ist oder die Inhalte nicht Formatiert werden können...?

Verhält es sich auch so wenn du einen kurzen Absatz markierst und woanders hin ziehst? Was passiert wenn du den Fehleranfälligen Vorgang durch die Shortcuts strg + c kopierst und mit strg + v einfügst?

Beschreibe dein Problem genauer. Möchtest du etwas innerhalb von Open Office kopieren oder das Ergebnis in eine andere Anwendung  (Editor, Email, Firefox etc..) verschieben. Handelt es sich bei dem kopierten auch um Bilder oder Filme, oder nur um Text, Zahlen und Tabellen?

Von wo nach wo kopierst du? Von einer Tabelle in eine Tabelle mit weniger Spalten? Oder eine Tabelle in eine Zelle einer Tabelle.. Fragen über Fragen.

Zur Not schau mal auf den Bugtracker der Projektseite...

Grüße,

Chris

P.s.: Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum das Speicher so umständlich ist... oder überhaupt etwas verloren geht. Mit strg + s wird  gespeichert ohne das man auf die Diskette klicken muss. Aber allgemein sollte dir eine Wiederherstellung angeboten werden wenn sich Open Office aufhängt. Und du das Programm erneut startest.

----------

